# best compound bow for 300 to 400 dollars



## kybowhunter64 (Mar 2, 2007)

I dont have a lot of money so please help me out by telling me the best bow for my price range.:thumbs_up


----------



## belden148 (Feb 6, 2007)

my bow that i have for sale:wink: in all seriousness what are you looking for in a bow? what type of hunting do you usually do? what are your specs? draw length, lbs you can pull comforatably...stuff like that would be useful in reccommending a bow to you.


----------



## passthru11 (Mar 7, 2007)

Check out the fred bear bows. martin as well... but if your looking to just spend 3-400 you should look at used bows. becuase if you buy a new bow for 3-400 your going to spend 2-300 more setting it up with sight,arrows,rest,quiver, release and paying to get the work done on it.. I would check out used bows with everything on it. go to ebay. you could prob spend 4-500 and not have to spend anymore than that. just a thought.


----------



## ownmorebone181 (Apr 4, 2007)

A Bear Truth off of Ebay. I've seen a couple complete bow packages going for around 350


----------



## SEOBowhntr (May 13, 2005)

Depends on what you're looking for. Check out this site: http://www.huntersfriend.com/compound-bow-close-outs/discount-compound-bows.htm There are some great deals on the closeout section right now. But most guys will tell you to go shoot everything you can get your hands on, then decide what feel right for you. Based on "spec's" alone, I think something like a PSE Brute, Martin Sabre, or Martin Bengal or Cheetah may be the best "Bang for your Buck$$$."


----------



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

Fred Bear or Mission for new bows...Check into a few of 2007's used models for other brands' bows that sold for $500-$600 last season


----------



## Centaur 1 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Diamond Justice*

Bass Pro has the 2007 Justice on clearance for $399. That's what I did last year and I love mine.


----------



## hoyt3 (Apr 22, 2005)

SEOBowhntr said:


> Depends on what you're looking for. Check out this site: http://www.huntersfriend.com/compound-bow-close-outs/discount-compound-bows.htm There are some great deals on the closeout section right now. But most guys will tell you to go shoot everything you can get your hands on, then decide what feel right for you. Based on "spec's" alone, I think something like a PSE Brute, Martin Sabre, or Martin Bengal or Cheetah may be the best "Bang for your Buck$$$."


wow, there are some really good prices


----------



## tmarsh83 (Feb 4, 2008)

Look that Mission by mathews, lifetime warranty to original owner...good bows, start out around 340 for a NEW bow...


----------



## Mil6161 (Nov 13, 2003)

If you can find a Jennings Stike or Reliant try it out. One of the best bows I've ever owned.....


----------



## forgeguy (Mar 9, 2006)

theres a bear trx 32 on here now loaded for 250.00


----------



## Hang'em High (Apr 3, 2005)

SEOBowhntr said:


> But most guys will tell you to go shoot everything you can get your hands on, then decide what feels right for you.


Yep...then you'll know exactly what to go after in the AT classifieds! :thumbs_up Some great deals there.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

if your left handed then there is a browning rage for 100 in the classified. good bow. i was thinking about it myself.


----------



## Huskyhunter (Oct 7, 2007)

The new Bear lightsout and the bear showdown look good for the price, both have an 8.75 brace height as well.


----------



## MNHOYT (Oct 6, 2007)

Ebay has many different bows in that price range.


----------



## YooperKenny (Jun 21, 2006)

Don't forget to check out Reflex also - made by Hoyt. There's a Ridgeline on that Hunter's Friend link


----------



## elk ivory (Apr 8, 2007)

Don't know if they still have any in stock but Mountain Archery in Idaho was selling New 2007 Diamond Black Ice bows for $459.00 shipped!! Good deal on a very good smooth shooting bow.


----------



## KCB (May 17, 2006)

tmarsh83 said:


> Look that Mission by mathews, lifetime warranty to original owner...good bows, start out around 340 for a NEW bow...


I agree, for the money they can't be beat. I would personally reccomend you look for a bow here in the classifieds, a couple year old Hoyt or Mathews can be in your price range.


----------



## affe22 (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm a huge fan of the AT Classifieds. You can get great deals on bows that are only a couple years old and in good condition. Plus, you'll save money that you can then spend on your accessories.


----------



## ihatesummer (Dec 2, 2007)

Look at the Martin Moab, bow is great and is under $400. I would say the best bang for your buck out there. Shoots aswell as bows in the $700 dollar range. I saw one in the classifieds for close to 3 not sure what all it came with.


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

Another vote for the Moab, Martin bows have always been a great value for the money. Their business philosophy may be different, but their engineering is excellent.


----------



## va archer (Jul 19, 2002)

Or, you can shop for a used bow. You can get a real nice bow for that kind of money, used one year.


----------



## KOZMAN4907 (Sep 23, 2004)

*all good adviseposted here.*

AT is a great place to find deals! I gotten my last five bows from AT members.

If your looking for a new bow I would look long and hard at Martin bows! I have a Cheeta and man its a really nice bow! I paid 349.00 for it at Cabelas!

Pse has some realy sweet bows in your range also. I feel there are alot of nice bows and suggest you get your hands on some shoot as many as you can.

I have a Mathews bow listed here on AT for a heck of a deal. shoot me a PM if it will suit your needs.
Good Hunting
Koz:shade:


----------



## Pabowhunter29 (Feb 26, 2007)

check out parker bows


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

You could get a used Bowtech for $400.00. Look around here in ArcheryTalk Classifieds. You will find one, if not a Bowtech, then maybe a Martin,Hoyt, Mathews, PSE, or whatever you wanna buy. Check it out.:thumb:


----------



## huntin1 (Aug 17, 2003)

In Oct. I bought a Parker Buck Hunter XP package from Cabela's on sale for $330. Came with a whisker biscuit, montana black gold sight and a 4 arrow quiver. That and Parker's lifetime warranty.

If you don't want to buy used, I'd look at Parker.




huntin1


----------



## Ray.Klefstad (Oct 7, 2006)

affe22 said:


> I'm a huge fan of the AT Classifieds. You can get great deals on bows that are only a couple years old and in good condition. Plus, you'll save money that you can then spend on your accessories.


I agree with Affe22's comment. Ebay really sucks for buyers and is a minor annoyance for sellers. Many archers like to try new stuff out, so they buy it, try it out, then sell it on AT classified at a reduced price - usually including shipping to your door. If you use PayPal, you get buyer protection too.

No matter what you get, you should get a friend who really knows archery to help you buy it. The accessories can vary widely in quality and usefulness to the type of archery you plan to do. It wouldn't hurt to research a bit here on AT (like you started with this question) more before you buy too. AT archers are usually quick to help out others with their knowledge and experience.

Also, it wouldn't hurt if you can go to an archery shop and shoot a few bows to see what you like. There seems to be some personal preferences at play. Sometimes something as minor as the feel of the handle in the hand makes the differences in which bow someone chooses to buy.

Plus you need to know your draw length and draw weight before you purchase a bow. If you buy a 70 pound with 30" draw bow, but can only pull 50 pounds at 27", you've just wasted your money.

Ray


----------



## jonston18 (Oct 7, 2007)

I got a Fred Bear Element in that price range.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Martin laminated limbs great speed and smooth cams and awesome customer service. Bengal/Cheetah


----------



## emmac13 (Jun 20, 2007)

Ebay is where I found my bow and I am very happy with it. Bows are like beer. At first they all will do the trick. But with time you refine your taste.:darkbeer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

martin bengal


----------



## ArcheryBowx (Mar 2, 2003)

_tryout the MISSION X3_


----------



## razerbax (Jan 5, 2007)

I just bought a Martin Saber from Bowhunter's Superstore for $279.00 + shipping. It is an AWESOME bow. I would have paid $500 for it without question! IMO the best value on the market. The m-line pro cam is unbelievably smooth!


----------



## Fresh2Salt (Oct 5, 2004)

*I don't know if they're the best but...*

I'm kinda partial to Parker bows. I know a couple of people who have them and love the way they shoot.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

PSE BRUTE 07 models are dirt cheap right now

Bengal

Bear Instinct

Parker trail blazer


All these bows will be more than enough to hunt anything with. I personally own the Brute and let me tell ya It could be my FAV bow ever!


----------



## dman35 (Jul 25, 2007)

*Martin*

Im with several guys here look at the martin line of bows. I just bought a Martin Moab a month ago. After shooting several high end bows all day a dealer that sales mostly Mathews told me to try the Martin. I was realy impressed at how smooth and quit it shoot.


----------



## SEOBowhntr (May 13, 2005)

YankeeRebel said:


> *You could get a used Bowtech for $400.00. *(*True, but being the second owner, the NEXT time the limbs break, they won't be covered. * :embara: :wink: ) Look around here in ArcheryTalk Classifieds. You will find one, if not a Bowtech, then maybe a Martin,Hoyt, Mathews, PSE, or whatever you wanna buy. Check it out.:thumb:


But in all HONESTY, there are some GREAT deals to be had on used and even a few NEW bows here in the classifieds.


----------



## Oggies Outdoors (Dec 28, 2005)

LOOK seriously at the Parker WildfireXP with the outfitter package. $399.95


----------



## hypovolemicshok (Jan 22, 2008)

You can get some great deals on used bows. I sold my 05 Switchback for 412.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

I think Cabelas has a real good deal on a Martin Bengal Package but I can't remember the price. All this for 499.00 thats not bad at all ,the Bengal is a great bow.

Bengal Package – Includes the Bengal bow, factory-installed Copper John 4-pin sight, Alpine Bear Claw five-arrow quiver, Whisker Biscuit Original QS rest, Sims Mini S-Coil stabilizer and a Pro Hunter Peep.


----------



## deers08 (Dec 9, 2006)

martin moab, 374.00 bare and accessorize from there. great bow for that price


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Apr 23, 2005)

Huskyhunter said:


> The new Bear lightsout and the bear showdown look good for the price, both have an 8.75 brace height as well.


I second that! For around 300.00 these are the best deal going!


----------



## PABowhunt4life (Feb 3, 2005)

Like others have said, you could shop for a deal here on AT an wind up getting A LOT of bow for your money. That being said, they obviously don't come with a warranty so if the warranty is important to you I would look in to the Mission X3 by Mathews or Hoyt's Reflex line of bows as both offer you a lot of quality for a little bit of money :darkbeer:


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

kybowhunter64 said:


> I dont have a lot of money so please help me out by telling me the best bow for my price range.:thumbs_up


A used Mathews LX


----------



## PSE76 (Jun 9, 2007)

PSE Brute or Stinger. Brute barebow for around $400 or less and stinger package for about the same. Stinger barebow for $300 or less. Both bows have parallel limbs, IBO over 300 fps, and have over 7.5 inches of brace.


----------



## Skiatookbandman (Mar 20, 2006)

Hit the AT classifieds, you should be able to come away with a fully loaded setup or piece together what you want in that price range and have something that will serve you well. I've had great luck there and wouldn't be able to have near the equipment I have now if it weren't for AT Classifieds...


----------



## kybowhunter64 (Mar 2, 2007)

I got a bowtech!! Thanks for the responses!!


----------



## ldoch (Dec 12, 2006)

I went with the Martin Bengal and have had it for just over a year now and I am very satisfied with it's performance.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

I bought a brand new, never been opened Diamond Black Ice off ebay and got it for $415.


----------



## meesier42 (Feb 14, 2007)

Martin Bengal all the way, sells for $330-$350 new.


----------



## stuckinthemud (Oct 5, 2005)

passthru11 said:


> Check out the fred bear bows. martin as well... but if your looking to just spend 3-400 you should look at used bows. becuase if you buy a new bow for 3-400 your going to spend 2-300 more setting it up with sight,arrows,rest,quiver, release and paying to get the work done on it.. I would check out used bows with everything on it. go to ebay. you could prob spend 4-500 and not have to spend anymore than that. just a thought.


I bought a brand new PSE Primos STL last year for under 400 bucks completly set up. While it may not qualify as the best bow around, it shoots straight and hits whatever I point it at.

Now...it was on the bargain rack because Primos and PSE parted ways and the stores had stock they had to get rid of and were not allowed to market them. Is that normal? No. But the deals can be found if you look in the right places. You just won't get any braggin rights on your purchase. If you need braggin rights, then I agree with your assesment.

Nate


----------



## SEOBowhntr (May 13, 2005)

kybowhunter64 said:


> I got a bowtech!! Thanks for the responses!!



Congrats!!! I hope it came with extra limbs :wink:!!!! Seriously though, most bows made today are GOOD BOWS, just take plenty of time to get acquainted with it, and don't try to start out shooting more draw-weight than you need.


----------



## Donnicles (Jul 13, 2007)

Mil6161 said:


> If you can find a Jennings Stike or Reliant try it out. One of the best bows I've ever owned.....



+++++1 BOUGHT THE 06 RELIANT LAST YEAR SMOOTH AND KINDA FAST I LOVE IT


----------



## Kinger1488 (Jan 6, 2005)

i bought the fred bear truth and absolutly love it. it is in credibly smooth


----------



## pse_stinger (Mar 6, 2008)

PSE Stinger. I bought and love it


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

*PSE BRUTE was the choice for me.*

I just had this same dilemma last week. I've Blogged with alot of folks on two different Forums and most of them were telling me the two same things. 1). Martin Bengal, or Moab,. 2). make sure you test fire the Bows and find out which one feels and shoots best for your body and style. If the dealer won't let you test fire several brands, Models, move on to someone who will. I test fired several models in my price range( 300-600$). I ended up with the PSE BRUTE, it was slightly heavier than the others but it helped me out with stability. The PSE BRUTE starts out at $399. Not including Accessories. Plain and simple, test fire before you buy. don't get me wrong, on line sales is great, but only if you Know how that Bow Fires. God Bless and may your arrows find their Mark.


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

pse brute is a great bow for the price thats what i shoot is a 07 one.the pse stinger is cheaper and is prety close to how the brute shoots.the bengal supposed to be a good one also.


----------



## zara_puppy (Sep 10, 2006)

2007 New in the box Bear Truth 2007 - great bow for around $340


----------



## Maine Woods (May 17, 2007)

MARTIN lowest $ to highest: Cheetah, Bengal, Moab. My Cheetah was $329. new it will shoot right with stuff 3X that price.


----------



## BingoFlyer (Jul 13, 2003)

As several have said there are good buys on used bows.

If you feel you would rather have a new bow, for warranty or other reasons, I would look at the Reflex line of bows, they're made by Hoyt and some of them appear to be Hoyt's last years model with a new name and sell for a lot less money and with an excellent warranty.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

zara_puppy said:


> 2007 New in the box Bear Truth 2007 - great bow for around $340


If you can find it buy!

I plan on getting a High dollar rig but it probably going to be next yr or one from last yr! I just cant afford the bragging rights of owning the latest thing right now.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

*Check the classifieds*

EVERY SINGLE person that I have dealt with here on AT has been of the highest quality. Some of theses guys get 2-e3 new bow was a month, leaving sloppy seconds for others. I'm not proud and pride shouldn't have anything to do with it. I picked up a Drenalin worth well over 1300 for 700, sold a brand new Katera that was too small for me worth well over 1000, for 800.

I really don't know what the heck I was doing before I stumbled across this site in January. 

You will get a much better BOW for that kind of dough in the classifieds, then you would in any store. 

Mathews Lx 335
Ross Cardiac 425
Hoyt Protec 450
Just a few on the first page


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

A used hoyt from the classifieds here on AT. I got my last 2 bows that way and couldn't be happier.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

kybowhunter64 said:


> I dont have a lot of money so please help me out by telling me the best bow for my price range.:thumbs_up


08 Martin Saber. Going for $275.00 right now on e-bay. 32" ATA, 310 FPS.

Great bow for little money!


----------



## gediger (Sep 26, 2009)

The best bow for the money is the mission CRAZE its $449.99 where i work and its draw can easly be changed from 19in to 30in and can pull 20lbs to 70lbs with no add'ns comes with a quiver and rest, sight and all for that price its a hard to beat deal!


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

gediger said:


> The best bow for the money is the mission CRAZE its $449.99 where i work and its draw can easly be changed from 19in to 30in and can pull 20lbs to 70lbs with no add'ns comes with a quiver and rest, sight and all for that price its a hard to beat deal!


This thread is 4 years old...


----------



## Mtzfootball (Jun 26, 2013)

i recently bought the 2013 hoyt rucus for 399$ it can come in a ready to hunt package definately best bow for the price


----------



## William1973 (Mar 29, 2016)

300-400$ I you should choose Bear Archery Cruzer http://hunthacks.com/#Under_400_Bea..._Hunt_Compound_Bow_Package_70lb_RH_A5CZ21007R


----------

